# Can you use a topped branch for a clone?



## col.forbin (Sep 4, 2009)

I was looking to cut some clones, but as far as the older growth, the only thing I can take off my Blue Cheese plant is a branch that has been topped. This is something ive been wondering for a while now: can I use this as a clone? 

Thanks!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2009)

i know if you top in the standard manner. then you can plant that top. where is the cutting from?


----------



## col.forbin (Sep 4, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> i know if you top in the standard manner. then you can plant that top. where is the cutting from?


From the bottom of the plant


----------



## Little Tommy (Sep 4, 2009)

Any viable branch can be cloned as long as it is still vegging. Some folks take clones even up to 2 weeks into flowering phase. I find it is better to take clones before flowering and then the clones don't go through the revert period.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Sep 4, 2009)

I've taken clones in the final week of flowering!

I only did it to prove that it could be done, I wouldn't reccomend putting your plant through the stress, in addition to taking a clone that will take a long time to return back to a veg state.

The only reason you should ever do this is if it's an emergency attempt to save a strain you're growing.


----------



## sunahura (Sep 5, 2009)

I've cloned tops, middle of branches, and even second tops, not very uniform, but it can be done, be careful of stress.


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 5, 2009)

sure, perfect way to top a plant and top the sides and bottom. she might stress a little but good care the hardy plant should be fine.


----------



## M4A1 (Sep 6, 2009)

col.forbin said:


> I was looking to cut some clones, but as far as the older growth, the only thing I can take off my Blue Cheese plant is a branch that has been topped. This is something ive been wondering for a while now: can I use this as a clone?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure you can use a branch thats been topped. Aslong as there's new growth coming out at the nodes it will work. Here's a clone I took of a branch that was topped too. See the 2 new growths coming out at those nodes. If there's new growth coming out from there use it. This one will turn into a plant with 2 tops. I'll probably cut off the smaller of the 2 and reuse it for another clone.


----------



## col.forbin (Sep 9, 2009)

Great info, thanks everyone!


----------



## grow space (Sep 9, 2009)

Here:https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/205013-how-top-your-plants-then.html


----------



## Elitegrower (Mar 16, 2020)

Cloning a topped branch with clonex


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 19, 2020)

It works for sure then looks like this when it grows up
Hard to see but topped a branch took it as a clone and what you see looks like 2 plants growing out of the same pot but it is infact one lol and sometimes when you do this only one side grows while the other dies off, i havent successfully got this to happen enough to be a repeatable process yet but i always try to do this because it makes for easier training very early on and later on when the plant gets bigger (no point unless you veg it out though otherwise for short veg like a couple weeks just top regularly) i veg for 4 months before placing the ladies into bloom and it totally does work just got to get the hang of having both tops grow out into mains to be topped again, i have found that trimming or training the better of the 2 tops back allows the second to catch up while the other is stressed (only way so far to get both to grow out well) 50% success rate here and one side always does better unless you can even them out with training


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 19, 2020)

And for the record i put my clones in pete plugs, no cloning compound just keep em moiste with water and a benificial microbial tea and they always root 100% every time for me, temp is important too if its too cold they take longer or dont root and too hot dries them out and stops rooting as well


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 19, 2020)

Just a better pic, the split is burried but this is a topped branch cloned and in flower atm this is 5 months after rooting the clone...


----------



## dragframe (Mar 21, 2020)

Yup


----------

